# Education Help!!



## rehnuma (Mar 6, 2007)

hello friends..

I m doing my A levels now.. I want u to help me in my education line.. i want to be a beautician .. i wanna do everything with makeups... plz tell me what should I study..? what subject .. what courses? Plzzz help!!

I gave my o levels on commerce, accounting, economics


----------



## LilDee (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know how things work in Bangladesh..

But I'd say try to find a school for Esthetics 

I don't know any school or anything there.. but i found this site where you might be able to get some info..


----------



## rehnuma (Mar 7, 2007)

aww thank you... but I need a school in BANGLADESh ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thnx a lot anyways


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 3, 2007)

Search schools in bangladesh..

do you guys have liason reps from universitys come to your school?


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 3, 2007)

Colleges offer Esthetician/Makeup programs too. Try to see if your local college offers it.


----------



## mikul (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Rehnuma, If you wanna be a beautician , you have to do many things such as reading relevant books of beautician,taking education in it and also taking help who is already engaged in this business, research well on website. You can take help from beauty parler that is available in Bangladesh.


----------



## Ester Virga (Aug 29, 2019)

You can study computer sciences instead because you are doing A levels. In the same token, you can do various kind of online courses like YouTube course, Social media management courses and even deep learning courses from here if you with computer sciences or information technology. I am suggesting technology related courses because of demand of this kind of skills in US market.


----------

